
Ask HN: How do I "bet" on Tech City (London's plans for their Silicon Valley)? - mbesto
As I'm sure most people here are aware, the UK's PM David Cameron has pushed for a plan to create 'Silicon Valley 2.0' or Tech City as he calls it in London.<p>http://online.wsj.com/article/BT-CO-20101103-723812.html<p>http://www.itproportal.com/2011/01/07/uk-government-unveils-200-million-tech-centre-plans/<p>http://www.number10.gov.uk/news/speeches-and-transcripts/2011/01/prime-ministers-speech-on-economic-growth-58486<p>I'm personally willing to "bet" on this but don't have the capital resources. Can anyone think of anyways to help foster this growth? That is to say, without having a million pounds to invest into things like infrastructure, real estate, etc.<p>Cheers!
======
zenglese
Subsidising tele-coms infrastructure.

It doesn't have to be to the tune of millions

Revisit the laws which may put businesses offering free web access at risk of
prosecution if users break laws on their networks

Also ease up on the draconian and psychotic levels of policing. Nothing shouts
not ready for social advancement more than a angry police man with his knee in
your back.

Stop the insane process of thinking every child should have a computer and
maybe let them discover these things for themselves in a less structured way.

Finally, promote a change in attitude where discovery is seen as a success

These things could be a start.

I'm excited to see what the UK can do with this idea.

